
Discrete Analysis – A new type of math journal - ColinWright
https://gowers.wordpress.com/2015/09/10/discrete-analysis-an-arxiv-overlay-journal/
======
n4r9
Long-overdue and laudable. Interesting to see how it plays out and whether
other fields can follow suit; I think my own would take to this idea fairly
well.

Also interesting to see that they haven't decided to change much about the
peer review process. The arXiv overlay structure prohibits a practise that
I've been hoping to see introduced, which is blinding reviewers to the name/s
and institution/s of the author/s.

~~~
qznc
Does "double blind" work in your field? It does not in mine (compilers,
programming languages).

As an author, I can usually identify the anonymous reviewers as well, if they
are not outsiders.

~~~
n4r9
The vast majority of papers in quantum information and foundations involve
proofs of some mathematical results and some discussion of their
physical/operational relevance. I don't see anything to prevent it in
principle. What stops it working in your field?

~~~
qznc
The community is small and everybody knows each other.

------
jasonmorton
There are several arxiv overlay journals. Example:
[http://www.emis.de/journals/SIGMA/about.html](http://www.emis.de/journals/SIGMA/about.html)

